

Make Something Users Care About - jasonlbaptiste
http://500hats.typepad.com/500blogs/2010/02/with-apologies-to-kathy-sierra.html

======
esonica
That was hard to watch, the graphic below the video explained it all, minus
his awkward stage performance.

